# Tug Of War Seed



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone used this?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No, but I understand it is excellent and priced right.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/24840-anyone-plant-tug-of-war-alfalfa-varieites/

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have bought from them for several years. They have always treated me right and and when I had questions they gave me good advice.


----------

